#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  >  Буддизм в Швеции

## Zarina

хотелось бы встретить русско-говорящих представителей санги в Швеции

----------

